# Boots high arches help



## samelsayed (Jan 12, 2012)

what's a good boot for someone with high arches?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the boot doesn't really matter as much as does the footbed.... and in nearly all snowboard boots the footbeds are complete garbage.

look at Sole, Superfeet, Remind, ShredSoles, or spend 2-4 times more and get some custom footbeds made.


----------



## samelsayed (Jan 12, 2012)

Remind Insoles - Hippie

this might be a stupid question but does "recommended for those who require high arch support" mean that they are recommended for people with high arches or without high arches


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

people with. 

if you live near an REI or another store that carries a couple of brands of these the best thing to do is start pulling them out of the packages and standing on them in your sock feet.


----------



## samelsayed (Jan 12, 2012)

great thanks a lot


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

you might get aftermarket soles to work for you but customs will be the best money you ever spent in snowboarding.


----------

